# Dramas / TV Series Worth Watching?



## Richard Dowling (29 Dec 2013)

The girlfriend and I are after something new to watch, anyone seen or remember any good Dramas either current or old from ITV etc that are worth watching?


----------



## Monk d'Wally de Honk (31 Dec 2013)

Faves of mine so far have been:-

Wire, Sopranos, The Killing (subtitled originals, not the US remake), The Returned, Spiral and currently Boardwalk Empire.

I've heard The Tunnel is quite good on Sky1, plus a couple of people have mentioned Breaking Bad 

Couple of great older ones I like were Bird Of Prey with Richard Griffiths and State Of Play.


----------



## Henry (31 Dec 2013)

Sopranos, Breaking Bad, Homeland, Luther, Broadchurch.


----------



## foxfish (31 Dec 2013)

Dexter is pretty dramatic!


----------



## Richard Dowling (31 Dec 2013)

Monk d'Wally de Honk said:


> Faves of mine so far have been:-
> 
> Wire, Sopranos, The Killing (subtitled originals, not the US remake), The Returned, Spiral and currently Boardwalk Empire.
> 
> ...



Can't say I've heard of most of those, May have to do some trailer searches on YouTube  



Henry said:


> Sopranos, Breaking Bad, Homeland, Luther, Broadchurch.



Breaking bad I'm mid way through the last season - very good!

Heard a lot about Homeland, may give that a go.



foxfish said:


> Dexter is pretty dramatic!



What is Dexter about roughly? Heard of it but I don't know What it's about.



Im pretty addicted to Person of Interest at the moment. Id recommend that.


----------



## foxfish (31 Dec 2013)

Dexter does a good job solving crimes as blood splatter analyst for the Miami Metro Police Department  but he is also a serial killer in his spare time
Another addictive one is Weeds for a bit of dramatic humour!


----------



## Westyggx (31 Dec 2013)

True Blood, Homeland, Sons of Anarchy, Game of Thrones, Breaking Bad.


----------



## nelly9 (31 Dec 2013)

If you only choose one make it Sopranos... BadaBing


----------

